# Brown rice protein powder Source Naturals - desperately needed!



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am desperately looking for Source Naturals brown rice protein powder, does any of you know where I can find this or other non-dairy non-soy powders, anywhere in Dubai? 

I bought mine at Dr. Nutrition at Dubai Mall, but they are out of stock in ALL their branches (amazing service there btw, this guy called all of the branches since yesterday and checked for me). 

GNC only have soy alternatives. 

I would be SOOO grateful to anyone who knows where I can find non-dairy non-soy protein powders, and especially the Source Naturals since the quality is phenomenal. 

Thanks


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

No one? 

Any non-dairy, non-soy protein powders... gosh sometimes it´s impossible to get what you need in this town.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

until they get your preferred protein powder in stock, you can get buy by ordering whey or other types. You can find these almost everywhere.

If you are not fan of whey or others make your own meals from veg/legumes sources with a complete protein profile

Gotta learn how to get buy when you cannot find the stuff


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> until they get your preferred protein powder in stock, you can get buy by ordering whey or other types. You can find these almost everywhere.
> 
> If you are not fan of whey or others make your own meals from veg/legumes sources with a complete protein profile
> 
> Gotta learn how to get buy when you cannot find the stuff


It´s not a matter of "being a fan of" whey or soy, some people simply cannot have it because of dietary requirements, allergies etc. I cannot find "other types", this is the exact topic of my post! Finally, getting the amount I need through a normal diet does not work either for other reasons. Thanks for the very valuable post though...

Called over 15 shops so far without luck. If someone with actual information could share this I would be so grateful!


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Calisthenia said:


> It´s not a matter of "being a fan of" whey or soy, some people simply cannot have it because of dietary requirements, allergies etc. I cannot find "other types", this is the exact topic of my post! Finally, getting the amount I need through a normal diet does not work either for other reasons. Thanks for the very valuable post though...
> 
> Called over 15 shops so far without luck. If someone with actual information could share this I would be so grateful!


did u try the organic shop?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> until they get your preferred protein powder in stock, you can get buy by ordering whey or other types. You can find these almost everywhere.
> 
> If you are not fan of whey or others make your own meals from veg/legumes sources with a complete protein profile
> 
> Gotta learn how to get buy when you cannot find the stuff


Gotta learn the difference between by and buy.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

safee said:


> did u try the organic shop?


Thank you! I did and they have an alternative I can use for now; Lean 95. See Lean95 for details, but it´s based on rice and pea. Just in case someone else would need this info in the future.


----------

